# aashrey99RAZR, the Noob friendly guide to the RAZR XT910!



## Aashrey99 (Mar 21, 2012)

So we all know that experimenting with an android phone isn't easiest thing to do. Its actually pretty darn confusing especially since all the information is mostly never consolidated in one place.

Anyways, I decided to do something about it.









I present to you my blog, aashrey99RAZR. It's my attempt at consolidating all that is relevant to the RAZR on XDA. It went public on 1st March, 2012 and its been steadily growing since then. I've got about 5000+ views till now(I have no clue if that's good or bad) and the response from people has mostly been positive.

Currently my blog covers the following topics
Reviews
Razr Vs. Other popular devices
Rooting
CWM recovery guide
Roms - Original and custom with instructions
Mods - only the ones which i think are of actual importance with instructions
Battery Optimization guide
[NEW] Disaster Recovery Section
[NEW] Overclocking/Underclocking guide
[NEW] Must Have Apps

To be added
FAQs(Before 20th March)
Tips and tricks for non-root users(Need help on this one)
Must have apps(Before 16th March, hopefully)
CDMA ROMs for GSM through GSM patch(once the testing is completed in the thread in the dev forums, these ROMs will be added accordingly)
Video Tutorials(June-July)

I'm trying to present everything in an easy and understandable format(hopefully







).

So please do stop by and have a look @ *aashrey99RAZR*

Or visit our pages

*aashrey99RAZR on Facebook*
*aashrey99RAZR on Twitter*
*aashrey99RAZR on Google+* (I haven't put up anything on G+ yet)

Lemme know what you think via PM/this thread/email- [email protected]. Your feedback is valueable to the development and continuation of this project.

This is a new project so help is always welcome! Shoot me a PM if someone is interested!









Thanks guys! Cheers!









Please do tell me if I did not credit someone properly. Stealing your work was never my intention and I apologize if someone was not credited.


----------

